# Funky lookin' cloud



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nephology fun for the whole family.

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/a-ufo-only-in-cloud-cuckoo-land-2807018.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one way cool cloud formation


----------

